# Parking lot people



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

This is probably just a city thing but when we park our car there is often an army of individuals, often with dark green uniforms, stationed in the lot. Sometimes they try to indicate where there may be an empty spot (in a crowded lot). When you leave they stand somewhere behind the car and either whistle or talk attempting to help you back up safely. Sometimes in some situations it is implied they are watching your car for you.

Is there a proper name for these people ?
Are you expected to always give these people money ?
Are they really paid by the establishments you are visiting ?

It bothers me sometimes when I pull into a totally empty huge parking lot and when I go to leave there's this person whistling, really providing no real benefit at all.

Sometimes it feels like the people who try to clean your windshield at every intersection.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I know a young man (maybe 25) who works the Mega parking lot in SMA as an independent, he does not work for Mega. He will wash your car while you are shopping for 40 pesos and does a decent job...He works 5 days a week returning by bus to his home in Ceyela where his wife works the 2 days he is home watching their 3 children who are 6,4,and 1years old...He earns on average 200 pesos a day in that parking lot........


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

Those are the franeleros or "viene viene", informal name given after what they always say when guiding you. They are not completely legal, more like another one of the informal businesses that flourish in the city, some times useful and annoying for many.

Yes, it's the common thing to do, they are supposed to take care that no one steals your car. I would say that, if you see them around form the moment you park, it would be best to give at least something, I don't think they deserve the money if they get there just when you're about to leave. I'm not sure what the standard fare is, but I would guess around $15-$20.

No, unless they have an identification stating that they work for a particular place, they are not paid by them and operate on their own.

The best way to avoid them is leaving your car in public parking spaces (or private ones if you're visiting a particular establishment) and pay them instead of leaving it on the street where the franeleros are an unavoidable reality at many spots.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

We have these folks in the parking lots at grocery stores, banks, etc. Most are helpful with parking or shopping carts, and some will wash the car exterior for as little as 20 pesos. Even if I don't need a car wash, I tip them if they do something for me, but if not, they don't seem to expect it. At least some seem to be working under permission from the establishments, though not necessarily paid by them. I've run into very few annoying ones who haven't lasted long in their "territories", so I suspect they get booted if they generate complaints.

I haven't run into them when parking on the street except in the "tourist zone".


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

Quetza said:


> I'm not sure what the standard fare is, but I would guess around $15-$20.


Wow ! No wonder I get funny looks sometimes.

We went out for breakfast on Sunday. The bill came to $310 peso. I left the waiter a 40 peso tip and gave the guy who 'watched' the car 5 pesos - and I thought I was being generous.

If I'm in a crowded parking lot and one of these guys stand behind my car and blocks the traffic so I can back up safely I give them 2 pesos.

If I'm in a large nearly empty parking lot (say a Walmart or Home Depot) and I back into the space so that I just have to go forward to exit I generally don't tip the guy for blowing his whistle at me.

I'm not looking down on anyone here. At one point in my life I had a college degree and yet found myself living on canned ravioli, tuna fish and cereal.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

mexikatz said:


> Wow ! No wonder I get funny looks sometimes.
> 
> We went out for breakfast on Sunday. The bill came to $310 peso. I left the waiter a 40 peso tip and gave the guy who 'watched' the car 5 pesos - and I thought I was being generous.
> 
> ...


This is what I do. When I go to the supermarket, I'll give them 2 to 5 pesos. They help me with my groceries, put the cart into the storage area, and help me back out. 



> I'm not looking down on anyone here. At one point in my life I had a college degree and yet found myself living on canned ravioli, tuna fish and cereal.


Be nice to those you pass on the way up the ladder as you will need them on your way down.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

I have found the parking lot people to very helpful in most instances. At a very busy Soriana store with a smaller lot there was one person that I would always speak to when I arrived. When I left I would tip him 3-5 pesos. He would go out of his way to find an empty spot for me when I came in and assist me to back out when I left. Always very cordial and extremely helpful I hated to see him leave. Backing out of a busy lot can be a chore if it were not for these workers.

I seldom get my car washed at the lots, but for 30-45 pesos most of these men do a very credible job. I especially like it when they use the machines that recycle the water. I became friendly with one young man that liked to practice his English with me. On one trip to the USA I purchased a car wax ($6.00) that only needed to be used once per year. I gave it to him as a present. My small effort enabled him to double the price he received for a wax job and has made me a friend for life. Since then, he has washed my car several times for free and now always asks me when I am returning to the USA so I can BUY some more wax for him.

Although franeleros can be a pain in the butt at times, they can be useful in finding a spot. They are slowly going away here in the D. F. as more and more parking meters are installed.

I do not use the windshield washers much but for a couple of pesos they do come in handy. The do an amazing job of cleaning a dirty windshield in 20-30 seconds. Compared to the extremely aggressive behavior of the washers (with the dirty disposable diapers) I used to encounter in NYC in the late 1980's, the washers here do a much better job and are certainly less aggressive. 

Overall, I find that most of these workers are providing a useful service at a very low cost.


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

Well, franeleros on the streets and the guys that you find inside the malls or other place's parking lots are different. When they are inside, it's most probably because they have permission to do so, though I don't know if they receive payment, I think their only wages are the tips they receive from people.

In el Bosque de Tlalpan, the parking lot people have permission and it's fun to watch that most people that go there regularly, have their prefered "watcher" and always go with them. Many have a sort of familiar relationship with those guys and it makes the enviroment seem much safer. I once overheard a lady asking one for romantic advice!

Yep, they do provide a useful service (if they do it well)


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> This is what I do. When I go to the supermarket, I'll give them 2 to 5 pesos. They help me with my groceries, put the cart into the storage area, and help me back out.
> 
> 
> 
> Be nice to those you pass on the way up the ladder as you will need them on your way down.


 The 2 to 5 pesos price is what my wife, a local from this area, says to pay. Someone paying 15 to 20 pesos is either paying far too much or it shows that life is very good in Veracruz.
As joaquinx implied, be good, help these people out. They are trying to make a living, buy food for their family and live a good life. 5 pesos a car in a busy parking lot X 100 cars a day equals a good day for these people.


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

To be honest - I also carry my own luggage when I exit an airport and shy away from all the hawkers.

We have our normal stops; Home Depot, Sams, Costco, Office Depot, the bank, Superama, etc. We have been here 4 months now and I have never noticed the same person in the parking lot twice. At Costco they are lined up like taxis at a bus terminal confronting you as you leave the store.

Several of these parking lots also charge anywhere from 2 - 5 pesos minimum per visit, even with the vendors stamping your receipt. 

Anyway - thanks for the responses - it looks like my 2 pesos are about right.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

mexikatz said:


> To be honest - I also carry my own luggage when I exit an airport and shy away from all the hawkers.
> 
> We have our normal stops; Home Depot, Sams, Costco, Office Depot, the bank, Superama, etc. We have been here 4 months now and I have never noticed the same person in the parking lot twice. At Costco they are lined up like taxis at a bus terminal confronting you as you leave the store.
> 
> ...


 Your 2 pesos make you look like a good guy from Monterrey. Finding the same person is all luck and no skill. You are just helping out someone who is trying to make a living. That is a good thing.


----------

